# graigs list commercial PIPE SNAKE -tow behind



## copperhead (Dec 26, 2009)

Don't need no stinking jetta.

http://allentown.craigslist.org/tls/2369245428.html


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

Used one of those once... Watched my boss snap his arm. We had a Vac Con combination truck on order the next day!


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I'll stick to non-gas powered. That machine is more dangerous than anyone knows, and I'd have any cable outside the drain routed through steel pipe, pvc would most likely explode under tension/twisting when hitting an obstruction.


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

That is the truth, and dangerous is an understatement! They are a relic that was replaced by jetter and combination trucks years ago.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

copperhead said:


> Don't need no stinking jetta.
> 
> http://allentown.craigslist.org/tls/2369245428.html



What is that, WWII era surplus?


----------



## smoldrn (Oct 4, 2010)

Believe I'll stick with my Speedrooter 90.


----------



## xyleman (Feb 2, 2011)

you couldn't pay me enough to run that thing,yikes


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Um, get a jetter.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Oh that little snake can't hurt anyone...:laughing:
Don't be a girly man....:whistling2:

Years ago I used a snake made by O'Brien Mfg. Co for cleaning sewers....
That was a long time ago.... :yes:
See the picture below....

Interestingly enough there is a company that is up in the Manchester, Ct area that I frequently see dragging one of these around still in use....


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I've never seen one. Guessing a 1 1/4" cable?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I'll be damned if I can remember....

I was twenty something years old and wearing a green suit with USAF written on it...

Life was a party! :laughing:


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

The one we ran used solid steel rod and when it got spinning it would do serious damage


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Yea the rod was solid as I recall but I don't recall the diameter.

It was a lot thinner than I thought it would be....


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Having never worked on service or used any type of machine like that, I'm not sure I understand the danger.

Perhaps you could explain it to me Red...


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

U666A said:


> Having never worked on service or used any type of machine like that, I'm not sure I understand the danger.
> 
> Perhaps you could explain it to me Red...


The biggest threat is torquing up the rod and getting wrapped up in it....


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Redwood said:


> The biggest threat is torquing up the rod and getting wrapped up in it....


Don't know how rigid that cable is ( would guess pretty fricken rigid ) getting slapped by that thing seems like it would sting a good bit. Don't think I would mess with that at all...


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm going to guess based on my faulty memory that the cable is actually a 1/2" or 5/8" solid rod...

But don't hold me to it...


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Very different than anything I'm accustomed to


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

http://www.improvedconstructionmethods.com/Max_Life_Municipal_Sewer_Rods.htm

Some of the wastewater workers here years ago would insert one of the rods in the connection hole of one and turn it by hand.


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

The one we had was run with half inch solid rod. When it got spinning if it hit you it wouldn't just sting it would grab clothing and break arms. It ran on a 8 HP briggs motor so it had tons of power. Turn it in and stand clear!


----------

